# New Job Offer 40k AED



## NewUser21 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi Guys I have been offered a job in Dubai, pay is 40k AED a month, what's this in terms of affordability for a family of 5?
taking into consideration schooling, accommodation etc?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

NewUser21 said:


> Hi Guys I have been offered a job in Dubai, pay is 40k AED a month, what's this in terms of affordability for a family of 5?
> taking into consideration schooling, accommodation etc?


If you explain a bit more you may get some solid advice, although there are plenty of threads on this topic. 

Ages of kids (are they all at school ? ) Is your partner going to be working ? What are you expectations as far as housing is concerned .... do you need a 4 bed detached villa or will you be happy in a 3 bed apartment, do you need 1 or 2 vehicles, general lifestyle / activities, how many vacations do you usually take per year etc etc ....... these and other points will determine how far 40k will go (thats assuming 40k is your 'all in' figure). If you receive housing allowance and education allowance on top of 40k it changes things slightly. The biggest factors will be if you have 3 kids in full time education and the size/type of property that you are used to living in.


----------



## NewUser21 (Nov 14, 2021)

UKMS said:


> If you explain a bit more you may get some solid advice, although there are plenty of threads on this topic.
> 
> Ages of kids (are they all at school ? ) Is your partner going to be working ? What are you expectations as far as housing is concerned .... do you need a 4 bed detached villa or will you be happy in a 3 bed apartment, do you need 1 or 2 vehicles, general lifestyle / activities, how many vacations do you usually take per year etc etc ....... these and other points will determine how far 40k will go (thats assuming 40k is your 'all in' figure). If you receive housing allowance and education allowance on top of 40k it changes things slightly. The biggest factors will be if you have 3 kids in full time education and the size/type of property that you are used to living in.


Thanks for the response, kids are at the ages of 9, 7 and 6, in terms of housing I would say medium living and 3,4 bedroom Villa or apartment(doesn't have to be too extravagant) In general in the UK we do have a yearly holiday abroad (pre-covid of course), at the moment in time I am assuming its 40k AED monthly all in, work is due to confirm if there is any other benefits etc
Work location is near the airport if that helps in terms of areas and house costing? Depending on how we settle in wife may decide to work in the future.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

NewUser21 said:


> Thanks for the response, kids are at the ages of 9, 7 and 6, in terms of housing I would say medium living and 3,4 bedroom Villa or apartment(doesn't have to be too extravagant) In general in the UK we do have a yearly holiday abroad (pre-covid of course), at the moment in time I am assuming its 40k AED monthly all in, work is due to confirm if there is any other benefits etc
> Work location is near the airport if that helps in terms of areas and house costing? Depending on how we settle in wife may decide to work in the future.


Personally I think coming from a UK life with 3 kids paying for everything out of 40k it will be tight to be comfortable (others may disagree). 

You can assess the school fees yourself HERE  you also need to factor all of the extras (uniform, IT, after school activities, trips etc etc) 
Housing you are looking at minimum 11k per month rent, realistically more (albeit unlikely you will pay it monthly) 
Utilities which will vary depending on where you choose to live . 
Groceries 
At least 1 car 
Don't overlook your UK tax liabilities in the first year or longer (will depend when you move and other factors). 
Financial commitments in the UK 
Set up costs, deposits etc 
Is your family sponsored for visa and medical etc by your company
Plus other things I'm sure I've missed 


The other thing to consider is why you are moving ? Savings, quality of life, career, life experience ...... depending on your reasons this also is obviously impacted by your income. Dubai can be a miserable place to live for a family of 5 if the finances are very tight. 

It sounds like you are at a very early stage, my advice would be to see what the real picture is on the numbers before you start overthinking it. If you get allowances on top this will change the picture to some extent.


----------



## mxgb (Aug 23, 2021)

In short, check with your employer if they are offering any education allowances. If those are additional, then yes 40K should be fine.

I am new here so cannot offer you much local experience like UKMS. However, my experience having arrived here a month ago has confirmed, for me at least, that Dubai is more expensive than the UK (we were not living in central London - in the suburbs). From housing to clothing and of course schools and buying simple OTC medicines. To give you an example, our kid's school uniform cost us around £150 (for shorts and tshirts to start a term only). John Lewis or M&S back in the UK were certainly not in this price range. An income of 40k will not be sufficient to live a life that you have described. You will either have to move way out of town to get a villa but then there won't be any schools nearby.


----------

